# waxybox experience and contents



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

I was just wondering if it is worth getting and also I know that u get different samples but what have you got in each package at once as im thinking of getting one thankyou


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Go for it!

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=305414


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

adamvr619 said:


> I was just wondering if it is worth getting and also I know that u get different samples but what have you got in each package at once as im thinking of getting one thankyou


YES..........:thumb:


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Has anyone else bought any and what did you recieve in your boxes also is everyones the same each month or are they the same I just dont wanna waste money


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Everyone gets the same samples and tbh in the 5 months I've been receiving them I've never been disappointed 

The products are getting better each month due to more people signing up for them, last month we got some great products and its well worth the £15 to try them instead of paying for a full bottle only to find you don't like it


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

A few days ago, i think on their Instagram page they said they only had 40ish boxes left or a few days (I take it before they send it) so you better get in there quick. 

I've just signed up for my first box... Thinking about it, I'd pay £7/8 for a wax sample on here - they include a sample of wax amongst other bits and bobs. Personally, I can't afford a full size pot of wax for me to sample so going down this route gives me the best possible combo. If I like it, I could then go on to buy it. 

Each to their own thoughts though.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Mikej857 said:


> Everyone gets the same samples


Not everyone...for example..the last box some people got Dr Beasley's Plastic Sealant and others Dr Beasley's Tyre Conditioner..


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've not been disappointed yet . 






Wonder if this thread will be deleted like the last one?


----------



## richard_severn (Mar 1, 2013)

I have just placed a order for one


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Signed up for my first one on monday looking forward to it arriving plus you get a sticker.I love a sticker me!!!!LOL..

I normally buy used polishes etc to try first so this could be cheaper for me but then again maybe not...


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

turbom said:


> Signed up for my first one on monday looking forward to it arriving plus you get a sticker.I love a sticker me!!!!LOL..
> 
> I normally buy used polishes etc to try first so this could be cheaper for me but then again maybe not...


Members who sign up for 3 or 6 months only get a sticker


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Johnny_B said:


> Members who sign up for 3 or 6 months only get a sticker


Dammit. There goes my sticker.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the Waxybox and think they are worth every penny and since I started to have it I have saved money due to not buying full size bottles. The samples vary from shampoo, Detailer, Sealant, Glass Cleaner, Interior Cleaner, Dashboard sheen, Tyre Sheen etc etc, every month is a surprise. This month they have mentioned that 1 items alone is worth £15 so you will still probably get 3 or 4 other itmes plus a wax and a applicator, a microfibre cloth and possibly a Air Freshener dangly thing. Waxybox gives me something to look forward to every month ( sad I know ). So I highly recommend Waxybox as its excellent value for money :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Twizz said:


> Dammit. There goes my sticker.


Can always buy one from the waxyshop (free delivery this month too) :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Down to the last dozen boxes according to Facebook


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Johnny_B said:


> Members who sign up for 3 or 6 months only get a sticker


Glad i ordered one wit my order of applicators etc..


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Stickers for everyone this month.. Just confirmed yessss!!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I only do the pay as you go version, it costs more in the long term but it suits my financial situation at the moment. The cost is roughly about the same as 40 ****, so 2 days of Cancer compared to a Waxybox, I know which I prefur


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Shinyvec said:


> I only do the pay as you go version, it costs more in the long term but it suits my financial situation at the moment. The cost is roughly about the same as 40 ****, so 2 days of Cancer compared to a Waxybox, I know which I prefur


Was going to ask something similar. If you sign up for say, 3 months, is payment taken in one chunk, or monthly for each box?

First time I've ordered a box for this month. If it seems okay, I may sign up for future boxes.

TBH, they are ideal size for my ickle Micra...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

neilos said:


> Was going to ask something similar. If you sign up for say, 3 months, is payment taken in one chunk, or monthly for each box?
> 
> First time I've ordered a box for this month. If it seems okay, I may sign up for future boxes.
> 
> TBH, they are ideal size for my ickle Micra...


I am pretty sure that all the payment goes out at once on a subscription but others who are doing this will confirm. I just place my order each month and pay for that box then. As I said it does work out more expensive in the long term but its easier when money is tight


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

4 boxes left


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I've just added a 3month subscription to my basket and it comes up as £50 so it looks like it's one payment.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

was just going to order a month one and theyre sold out .....

should have done it earlier


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just ordered as well within last 2 minutes, must have got one of the last ones and looking forward to getting the box and its contents shortly.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Natalie said:


> I've not been disappointed yet .
> Wonder if this thread will be deleted like the last one?


I think they only get deleted if Richard puts a link to them....:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

sistersvisions said:


> I think they only get deleted if Richard puts a link to them....:thumb:


I didn't think there was a link in the last thread? It just got to about 6 pages and vanished


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I did the 3 month deal and paid the £50, works out cheaper 

Hopefully it'll arrive Friday :thumb:


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Natalie said:


> I didn't think there was a link in the last thread? It just got to about 6 pages and vanished


if he puts a link on his facebook page to a thread on DW...:thumb:

But thats only my guess...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

sistersvisions said:


> if he puts a link on his facebook page to a thread on DW...:thumb:
> 
> But thats only my guess...


Ah right that'll be why then :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Can't wait for mine


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

wonder if this thread will be removed for no reason seen a couple other waxybox threads removed including mine


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Picked up my parcel from waxybox was well happy with what i got:and a free sticker too!!!


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

don't post anything! I want it to be a surprise


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

until the beginning of the month id never heard of itsaw it when chapppers11 put a thread up about it in the showroom.

Decided to have a look and ended up ordering 1 for me and 1 for a mate. Last months box had C2v3 which i wanted to try so ordered the taster box while i was at it. 

Also paid the wee bit extra for the early delivery so mine should be geting dispatched today. Like a kid at christmas haha


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

turbom said:


> Picked up my parcel from waxybox was well happy with what i got:and a free sticker too!!!


Are we all gonna be happy then


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

adamvr619 said:


> Are we all gonna be happy then


I suppose it depends on how easily pleased you are:thumb:


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Johnny_B said:


> don't post anything! I want it to be a surprise


No i ordered a few bits from them not THE WAXY BOX that will come tomorrow or maybe saturday.


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> I suppose it depends on how easily pleased you are:thumb:


Anything free and iam like a pig in poo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

turbom when did you order them? I ordered a couple of bits yesterday, just wondering when they might get here.


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

I ordered this months box after seeing that one product alone is worth £15 rrp!

Cant beat that!
Looking forward to trying some new products that i would otherwise usually try too


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Natalie said:


> turbom when did you order them? I ordered a couple of bits yesterday, just wondering when they might get here.


I did my order on monday afternoon and postie tried to deliver yesterday but we were out.Was sent 1st class so pretty good going.

Just done another small order too...


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

turbom said:


> I did my order on monday afternoon and postie tried to deliver yesterday but we were out.Was sent 1st class so pretty good going.
> 
> Just done another small order too...


Maybe tomorrow then  mind you think they might have been stacked out getting the boxes out?!


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Maybe tomorrow then  mind you think they might have been stacked out getting the boxes out?!


I wasnt expecting mine until maybe today or tomorrow i think my waxybox will arrive saturday or monday as i didn"t pay the extra £"s to send it quicker.
Hoping it arrives for saturday if not iam not fussed really.

Still very good service..


----------

